# WTF Waffles?!



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm sitting here at my grandparents house. Only one home besides the dogs. About 3 minutes ago I started smelling waffles cooking. Didn't think much of it because people are always cooking here. Then I realized I'm the only one home.

Fuckin crazy shit. Now I want waffles.


----------



## Benny (Oct 15, 2008)

mmmm......Blueberry syrup....


----------



## Bendixontherails (Oct 15, 2008)

here ya go.

http://www.doctorhoffman.com/wwphant.htm


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 15, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> you think that's weird, wait till you smell the syrup...



Oh... I did, just after I signed off the internet. It freaked me out and made me hungry as hell.

Turns out it was the neighbors, they were having a birthday breakfast thing for their niece. The window in this house was open and right across from their kitchen window.



Bendixontherails said:


> here ya go.
> 
> http://www.doctorhoffman.com/wwphant.htm



... fuck you ...

I hate thinking I have more brain problems than I really do.


----------



## Ravie (Oct 15, 2008)

awww now i smell hash browns


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 18, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> I have a neighbor that can't cook Mexican food, so I have sort of been teaching her once a week or so. We pick a meal and I help her through the steps. She is getting better. (Wouldn't be such a big deal really, except that she IS Mexican, ha ha) But the other day I smelled something from her kitchen that was wonderful. I had to go tel her that she was doing a great job and that I was quite impressed with the smells wondering into my kitchen window.I boogied down the stairs and knocked on her door. I said, "My god what are you cookin you are doing a great job, it's smelling mighty yummy." She starts crackin up hard, turns around and points at her table and the microwave. She was warming up left over taco bell. HA HA HA HA



HAHA nice.


----------



## dirty_feet (Oct 18, 2008)

when I was out hiking there were times I SWEAR I smelt chocolate, hot dogs, soap. It was times I was in the middle of NOWHERE and these things were not close. It was weird.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 18, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> You know those nickle sized thick pink candy things. Kinda hard but break like chalk.



They're called Necco wafers. I don't mind em really.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 18, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> No no not Necco, i know what that is, and these were not Necco. I like those, this shit in my granny purse was gross...they were about a half inch thick too. gag reflex, I gotta go...



Did they look like this?


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 19, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> Nope, thicker, no indentations and less of a slicker look. OMG look what we have done to his poor thread. HA ha ha . BTW, I recognize a pepto tab, *gag* when I see one. *gag* Those pepto tabs weren't even on the market till after the mid 80's. This particular candy was something I remember from when I was about 6 or 7 maybe, (we're talking circa 1978-9). Good luck though, ha ha ha ha. Oh and they were less of a bright pink, more of a softer chalky pink, *gag*.



Okay... I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 20, 2008)

No pic, but I know what you're talking of. My brain clicked and I'm about 99% sure I found the same things when helping clean out my great-grandpas house after he died. On the same note, I found 19 years of Playboys, 4 bottles of moonshine, and a big bottle of Qualludes. Sold the pills, drank some of the moonshine, traded the rest, and couldn't bring myself to touch the magazines so I sold those on Craigslist.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah... that was the last one. Only two people were sad when he FINALLY died.

The dude seriously lived about 15 years longer than doctors said was logically possible.

Smoked until he couldn't walk to the store to buy his own cigs anymore, was drunk 25 hours a day, and had something wrong with every organ in his body.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep. Speaking of random thoughts. I swear I'm stoned, yet I haven't smoked.

On the bus this morning I had a craving for a waffle sandwich.


----------

